# Trying To Hack X-Mas Santa



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out what to do with this dancing Santa. I already stripped it of its former jolly exterior. I am by no means tech savy and I know next to nothing about electronics, just basic ciruits at best. I was thinking about killing the sound and just dressing it up as a little zombie or something. What do you think?

e064b55a.mp4 video by abaron13 - Photobucket


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

I figured out what to do with it! I separated it from its base, eliminated pretty much everything besides the body itself, and wired it straight up to a small battery pack. It's going to be my newest spider web victim! It's perfect because all it does is wiggle back and forth and every which way. I'll light it's eyes up with led's when my shipment gets here, and then the whole thing will be wrapped up in webbing and strung to my 15 foot spider web that I make every year! 










d33078fb.mp4 video by abaron13 - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I watched your first video and started laughing when the Santa turned and wiggled his butt

The movement really is perfect for a spider victim. Hopefully it won't be too damped once you wrap him up a bit. Having him battery operated is a bonus - no need to run an extension cord.


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

haha, yeah my mom bought this thing before she passed away last year. I don't really go big when celebrating christmas, so I had to repurpose the little guy. When you pick him up the moves are actually exagerated, so I think he'll do well wrapped up hanging from my web.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I, too, laughed when I saw the first vid! 

Your plans sound great! Looking forward to seeing in the final result!

:jol:


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

This wrap isnt permanent, I just wanted to see what it would do all wrapped up. The cotton webbing wraps too tightly and slows down the movement quite a bit. I might use a combination of cheese cloth with a little webbing so it doesn't look too much like a mummy lol.

68450658.mp4 video by abaron13 - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's still a good effect, but I agree - going lighter on the wrapping will be a good choice. You don't want the motor to burn out as he struggles to free himself from certain doom.

BTW, I've always found those singing/dancing toys a bit annoying, so I'm very happy to see one gutted and turned into a Halloween prop:jol:


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

his head reminds me of Jack Skellington... great idea!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Clever. Can't wait to see how it all ends up.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I too can't stand those aweful christmas dancing santas with the horrible music and singing. I'm not a grinch, really! I'm glad you're making him into a spider victim, Lol. Can't wait to see your final product! (Yes, him wiggling his butt was funny too)


----------

